# برنامج لحساب قيم المقاومات



## اسامة الخواجا (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذا الرنامج للقيام بحساب قيم المقاومات عن طريق الالوان

وتقبلو خالص التحيات


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم أسامة
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وجاري التحميل  
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## اياد الكوز (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## profshimo (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللهم فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

